# Wie bekommt man diesen Effekt hin



## ChrisJ (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von Euch wie man ein Bild bearbeitet um einen solchen Effekt hinzubekommen wie auf diesen Fotos (siehe Link)? Es sollen ja angeblich keine Filter verwendet worden sein.


http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/channel/2/extra/new/display/4918820

Chris


----------



## mogmog (12. Februar 2006)

Ja das geht recht einfach. (mit etwas Übung)

du Brauchst eigendlich nur eine recht gute Foröage und dann Bearbeitest du die entsprechenden teile im Bild einzeln.
Etwa so in der Art wie bei diesem Beispiel --> hier
Natürlich etwas wariert aber so in der Art geht das recht schnell und Preziese. =)


gruß


----------



## ChrisJ (12. Februar 2006)

hallo mogmog,

danke für Deinen Tipp.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## mogmog (12. Februar 2006)

Bitte ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter wenn du ein Bild ähnlich nachbearbeiten willst.


----------



## tomwa (1. März 2006)

Hallo,

habe auch versucht diesen Effekt nachzumachen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Gibt es evtl. ein Tutorial dafür.

Gruß

Tomwa


----------



## Leola13 (1. März 2006)

Hai,

schau mal bei DOCMA vorbei, oder schau dir das Tutorial von Herrn Krebs )  an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. März 2006)

Nur zur Berichtigung.
Das Tutorials ist zwar auf meiner Seite aber der Autor ist Malaxo. 

Grüße
Herr Krebs


----------



## tomwa (1. März 2006)

Hallo,

hmm, etwas verstehe ich nicht. Unter diesem Link ist ein altes Industriegebäude zu sehen.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/channel/2/extra/new/display/4918820

Dieses Bild hat eine extreme Schärfe und sieht fast aus als währe es gerendert bzw. gezeichnet. Sehr wahrscheinlich eine Kombination aus DRI, Tone Mapping, Farbton, Sättigung, Tonwertkorrektur und Gradiationskurven. 

Ich denke nicht, dass wir es hier mit einer einfachen Farbänderung zu tun haben.

Die Frage ist nur wie hat er das gemacht.

Gruß

Tomwa


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. März 2006)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich dir jetzt keinen detaillierten Lösungsweg darlegen kann, aber der Kommentar des folgenden Photos beschreibt diesen "Effekt" recht gut - auch wenn er sehr ironisch verfasst ist:

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/4978507

Ich persönlich kann an diesem "Effekt" jedenfalls auch nicht sonderlich viel Gutes erkennen. :suspekt:

Grüße

Philip


----------

